# Two Budgie Training (after a long time!)



## ChipAndSenu (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello, this is only my second post by the way. I have two budgies, male and female, and I have them for 6 months now. They have already bonded with each other. I’m trying to hand train them, but know it seems that they’ll always nibble my fingers as if they were toys. The female one, Senu, is the most curious one, and likes to play with my hair from inside the cage. The male, Chip, is very shy and he only plays with something if Senu plays first. I have to attend school every weekday and Saturday, and I barely have the time to bond with them. If I try to “start over” by putting the hand at the bottom, they go down and start playing with it. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

The results I'm seeing, is that for two budgies that are bonded with each other, and accept at the very least, the presence of your hand and view it more with curiosity, rather than fear, as being a good sign, and you've/they've already made significant progress. The more you interact slowly with them, using positive reinforcement (like favorite food treats), the more progress to tameness you'll see. They may not bond with you to the extent that a single bird may (for now), but I see a lot of potential and progress.


----------



## ChipAndSenu (Feb 27, 2018)

Welp, my brother just gave them a bit of millet, and Chip suddenly started to feed his finger... Senu was all right, she even got on the hand!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As Phil had said above, you’re fortunate that your two are even as accepting and “tame” as they are. The majority of budgies, especially when bonded to each other, are fairly wild to humans. Depending on the individual, some are inclined to becoming more tame and handleable than others. 

It’s important to remember that birds are prey animals, and are by nature much less trusting than some other types of pets. They are naturally wary of human hands. I think you actually have made some good progress . Keep being consistent with them whenever you have spare time to spend with them, and you may find over time, that one or both might get a little closer.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

In my experience it is never too late to increase the bond with you, but it needs to always be on the budgies’ terms. They are such individuals, and it sounds to me like you have the “budgie see budgie do” with Chip following Senu, and Senu sounds like she is curious and interested. Big advantage! The more Senu progresses the more Chip will hopefully, and that in itself should reinforce the positive behaviour from both of them. I think all the good advice you have been given so far makes the requirement from you very clear! Plenty of gentle attention and see how it goes! :001_smile:


----------

